# The ghost and Mr Chicken



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Halloweenguy,
I always loved the organ music in that movie. My wife thinks I am nuts because it is such a corney movie. I beg to differe - an organ that plays itself with cobwebs and bloodstained key in an old haunted house. It doesn't get any better than that.

I captured the music from the movie so it also has the sounds of Don Knotts running around which really ruins the music. :-(

I hope someone comes through with the organ music!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a short sample I found from the soundtrack:

*Haunted Organ Sample*


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Oooooohhhh...that music STILL gives me chills!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Daves has got some really cool songs I use them alot.


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

I have it on the computer. Burned it to CD last year and we used it with our organ as a tribute to Don Knotts, even had the can of Bonami on the organ. If you email me I will send it to you.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Was looking for that one awhile back,can i get a copy ? Always loved Don Knotts,he was So perfect in/for that movie & i loved the organ music when the organ played itself.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks Guys you are fantastic!!!! I have been looking for the music for quite a while...Now I just got to get started building my Self playing halloween organ.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

*The Search continues for complete file*

Looks like I spoke too soon....If anyone has the complete file from the soundtrack please PM me.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

*Found it here...*

http://www.captkundalini.com/Music/TGMC- Haunted Organ.mp3


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

atta boy Luther....


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Got it thanks. Love the Captain Kundalini...


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Halloweenguy,
That was perfect. Thank you so much for the link.

I am going to get my Bon Ami out and try cleaning my organ keys.

"*Taro Taro* Salomon"


----------

